# Mousey next raiding :D



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Some pictures to keep you going.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Opps thats ment to say "nest" think i got a bit too excited and hit the wrong key


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


omg they are so cute. I can't wait to get these mice I'm expecting


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Lots of little eepers ! 

No patterned fuzzy hairless though ?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Myth said:


> Lots of little eepers !
> 
> No patterned fuzzy hairless though ?


Oi!

I have 1 :thumbup:

You just cant see her because shes mine :arf:

haha ill get a picture of her tomorrow.:lol:

O and shes broken blue hairless/fuzz at that too


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

SQUEEEEE lots of little meeces


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

What little sweeties.. I must resist.. :lol: 

Im just wondering do the hairless have bigger ears?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> What little sweeties.. I must resist.. :lol:
> 
> Im just wondering do the hairless have bigger ears?


I think they just appear to have bigger ears and smaller bodies.

Ive lost a few over these past month and they have gone down in size so im now reintroducing show type size mice back into their breeding to get them back up in size.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> I think they just appear to have bigger ears and smaller bodies.
> 
> Ive lost a few over these past month and they have gone down in size so im now reintroducing show type size mice back into their breeding to get them back up in size.


So the tub you have them in do they all live in there or is it the play house?

I do like mice but loosing 3 out of the four I had.. kept them in two groups as males.. 2 to old age.. and one to a dog.. its kind of put me off..


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> So the tub you have them in do they all live in there or is it the play house?
> 
> I do like mice but loosing 3 out of the four I had.. kept them in two groups as males.. 2 to old age.. and one to a dog.. its kind of put me off..


Due to the numbers i have and the limited space i do use tubs but they are never over crowed.

The last couple of pictures ( ones with hairless ones in ) are all in that tub until i go through and sex them all and seperate them into smaller groups.

Gill ( thedogsmother ) and Sarah ( srhdufe ) also niki87 have all been in my shed at one point or another and have seen my mice so they can vouch for it if you ask them nicely haha!

This is until i change the set up into bigger tubs was hoping to have had it done before xmas but things got in the way so now im having to wait a little longer.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Due to the numbers i have and the limited space i do use tubs but they are never over crowed.
> 
> The last couple of pictures ( ones with hairless ones in ) are all in that tub until i go through and sex them all and seperate them into smaller groups.
> 
> Gill ( thedogsmother ) and Sarah ( srhdufe ) also niki87 have all been in my shed at one point or another and have seen my mice so they can vouch for it if you ask them nicely haha!


Haha I was just wondering how many i could get in a [email protected] tank.. :lol: when I come and steal em.. :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Haha I was just wondering how many i could get in a [email protected] tank.. :lol: when I come and steal em.. :lol:


Sorry i always go into defence mode when people ask about my set up due to past arguements, mine is nowhere near as bad as some i have seen.

Dont think i can think or a time when Gill hasnt been and not gone away with a mouse or two haha!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Sorry i always go into defence mode when people ask about my set up due to past arguements, mine is nowhere near as bad as some i have seen.
> 
> Dont think i can think or a time when Gill hasnt been and not gone away with a mouse or two haha!


Haha Im prob safer staying away.. :lol: I dont get in the shop many times with out coming out with something furry.. :lol:

The latest two hamsters.. :lol:

I have the tank left and 3 small cages.. Its killing me.. I keep thinking of going the Rspca.. then I think I have 5 hammies and 7 rats thats enough.. :lol; then I see everyone has more and think.. ooo I have the room.. :lol: its a very dangerous situ to be in..


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Haha Im prob safer staying away.. :lol: I dont get in the shop many times with out coming out with something furry.. :lol:
> 
> The latest two hamsters.. :lol:
> 
> I have the tank left and 3 small cages.. Its killing me.. I keep thinking of going the Rspca.. then I think I have 5 hammies and 7 rats thats enough.. :lol; then I see everyone has more and think.. ooo I have the room.. :lol: its a very dangerous situ to be in..


GMR is dangerous!

I have 5 g.pigs, 15 rats, god knowns how many mice. i did have around 15-20 winter whites at one point ( i dont have these any more )

Then theres 2 chinese painted quails, 2 cockatiels, 9 rabbits + 6 babies and a dog.

another rabbit coming tomorrow, possibly 3 more g.pigs and god knows what else this week will bring.

O and 3 fish !


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> GMR is dangerous!
> 
> I have 5 g.pigs, 15 rats, god knowns how many mice. i did have around 15-20 winter whites at one point ( i dont have these any more )
> 
> ...


LOL I didn't mention 3 dogs two of my own one pup here in foster..lol Oh yeah and have a couple of cheeky monkeys.. :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> LOL I didn't mention 3 dogs two of my own one pup here in foster..lol Oh yeah and have a couple of cheeky monkeys.. :lol:


No dont do it, its not safe, you have no idea how many animls you would end up with, DONT VISIT YR, Ive begged him to move to a secret location so I dont know how to get to him but he wont.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Firstly YR your set up is brill don't see why anyone would have questioned it who had seen it!

Secondly....AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What scrumptious babies! I loved having mice....they are wonderful pets!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Firstly YR your set up is brill don't see why anyone would have questioned it who had seen it!
> 
> Secondly....AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What scrumptious babies! I loved having mice....they are wonderful pets!


I didn't question him.. Im wondering how many girls I could get in a 2' tank.. 

They are al so cute.. But I know myself.. Its a very dangerous thought.. :lol: 
If you lot are anything to go by... :lol: cause your all crazy..:001_tt1:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Sorry i always go into defence mode *when people ask about my set up due to past arguements*, mine is nowhere near as bad as some i have seen.





momentofmadness said:


> I didn't question him.. Im wondering how many girls I could get in a 2' tank..
> 
> They are al so cute.. But I know myself.. Its a very dangerous thought.. :lol:
> If you lot are anything to go by... :lol: cause your all crazy..:001_tt1:


Oh no I didn't mean u hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I meant the people he has argued with!! I knew what u meant from your original post!!!!


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

> I think they just appear to have bigger ears and smaller bodies.
> 
> Ive lost a few over these past month and they have gone down in size so im now reintroducing show type size mice back into their breeding to get them back up in size.


Not sure on the ears.
Seem to have had the odd fuzzy crop up - usually the White / 'Pink' selfs that have some right nice big ears on them.
I'm pretty much doing the same - trying to get some size back and type in.
I likes pretty big eared meecers !



New litter carry both fuzzy and broken...
so have hopes of a nice chunky Black broken girl or two like Mrs.Moo in my sig below (RIP)
Will get there eventually.


----------



## Snails_loved (Aug 9, 2009)

nice mice =D
what did you use to cut the boxes with to put wire on? as iv been removing lids and putting wire on top. but they now have bad habit of walking upside down on it :lol:
thanks


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Snails_loved said:


> nice mice =D
> what did you use to cut the boxes with to put wire on? as iv been removing lids and putting wire on top. but they now have bad habit of walking upside down on it :lol:
> thanks


Jigsaw with a fine blade athough some i did do with a welding tool knife thing.


----------



## thatspicegirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Omg way too cute!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


>


They are my fave 5. I soooooooooooooo want them  :001_wub:

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This is the one I would have if I was allowed, but Im not, but err see if its a girl please YR .


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> This is the one I would have if I was allowed, but Im not, but err see if its a girl please YR .


 Your naughty


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> This is the one I would have if I was allowed, but Im not, but err see if its a girl please YR .


Not like he is gonna notice an extra mouse.. :lol: just dont make a fuss when ya get it home.. :lol: say its been there ages.. hahhaa


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Not like he is gonna notice an extra mouse.. :lol: just dont make a fuss when ya get it home.. :lol: say its been there ages.. hahhaa


Oi are you reading my mind again


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Not like he is gonna notice an extra mouse.. :lol: just dont make a fuss when ya get it home.. :lol: say its been there ages.. hahhaa


:lol: :lol: It must have changed colour


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they are really nicely marked, are they Dark eyed whites there? in mice is this colour hard to breed.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Aww, I especially like the little black and white one in your hand.



Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Opps thats ment to say "nest" think i got a bit too excited and hit the wrong key


Just noticed it says you live in West Yorkhire. Cycled up to Holmfirth last year, was too knackered to look around properly, because I ended up getting lost so many times on the way and lost count of the amount of times I found myself back in Uppermill.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> they are really nicely marked, are they Dark eyed whites there? in mice is this colour hard to breed.


Not really if my memory serves they are just broken marked mice without the markings

Although dont quote me on that its 10 to 12 and im tried haha


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

davidc said:


> Aww, I especially like the little black and white one in your hand.
> 
> Just noticed it says you live in West Yorkhire. Cycled up to Holmfirth last year, was too knackered to look around properly, because I ended up getting lost so many times on the way and lost count of the amount of times I found myself back in Uppermill.


Think im probly about 15-20 miles from there :thumbup:


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Think im probly about 15-20 miles from there :thumbup:


I'm from Salford (Greater Manchester), just fancied a bike ride, it is hilly there though! :lol:Another cyclist gave me a map when I asked him for directions to Holmfirth, *might* have been in Kirklees, wasn't you was it?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

davidc said:


> I'm from Salford (Greater Manchester), just fancied a bike ride, it is hilly there though! :lol:Another cyclist gave me a map when I asked him for directions to Holmfirth, *might* have been in Kirklees, wasn't you was it?


And before ya know it you will be back on ya bike heading to YR's little rodent haven.. :lol: 
And

GMR is gonna get ya..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> And before ya know it you will be back on ya bike heading to YR's little rodent haven.. :lol:
> And
> 
> GMR is gonna get ya..


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't suffer from GMR< I was always only going to have the same two gerbils.

*Realisation dawns on me* Oh...



momentofmadness said:


> And before ya know it you will be back on ya bike heading to YR's little rodent haven.. :lol:
> And
> 
> GMR is gonna get ya..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

davidc said:


> I don't suffer from GMR< I was always only going to have the same two gerbils.
> 
> *Realisation dawns on me* Oh...


Nope I dont have it either, Im happy with my hamster.........


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Nope I dont have it either, Im happy with my hamster.........


Denial Its one of the signs


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Well i know 100% i dont have GMR...........................


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Well i know 100% i dont have GMR...........................


Phew arent we lucky, I bet we have a natural immunity to it.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Phew arent we lucky, I bet we have a natural immunity to it.


Like I say.. the worse kind is in denial.. I know I dont have it.. :lol: cause I can actually go to the Pet shop without having panic attacks.. :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Life is so much qieter since I put that momentofmadness on ignore, she was making such obviously scandalous accusations, I cant belive she accused me of all people of having GMR :lol:.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Life is so much qieter since I put that momentofmadness on ignore, she was making such obviously scandalous accusations, I cant belive she accused me of all people of having GMR :lol:.


ROFL..... :lol: :lol: :ciappa:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

These are *MINE!!!!!!!!!!!*

Gill... You cant have them!!!  :crying: :cryin:  rrr:



Yorkshire_Rose said:


>


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> These are *MINE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Gill... You cant have them!!!  :crying: :cryin:  rrr:


At least 1 isnt , oh no she didnt :lol:.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> At least 1 isnt , oh no she didnt :lol:.


:scared:   :crying: I am gonna tell my mummy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :scared:   :crying: I am gonna tell my mummy


Thats fine as long as you dont tell my oh :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thats fine as long as you dont tell my oh :lol:


Thats exactly what i'll do if you steal my babies :crying:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Dad said i can have the meeces... SO i will cry and cry if you sell them YR..


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Dad said i can have the meeces... SO i will cry and cry if you sell them YR..


Come get them then haha


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Come get them then haha


Shes coming with me to have a pick and mix :thumbup:, whats the betting she goes away with more than a few mice.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Shes coming with me to have a pick and mix :thumbup:, whats the betting she goes away with more than a few mice.


Gawd At this point I am soooooooooooo Jealous!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Come get them then haha


*gets in car* :lol: :lol:



thedogsmother said:


> Shes coming with me to have a pick and mix :thumbup:, whats the betting she goes away with more than a few mice.


:aureola: Moi??? :aureola:



momentofmadness said:


> Gawd At this point I am soooooooooooo Jealous!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..


*Ner ner ne ner ner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Please can you sex them two groups that i quoted? I just neeeeeeeeeed to have the second group. I cant text you cos i cant find my phone :crying:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Please can you sex them two groups that i quoted? I just neeeeeeeeeed to have the second group. I cant text you cos i cant find my phone :crying:


shall do when i go feed them but dont expect it to be right im ill ( dont worry you wont catch it )

Ive got uvulitis sounds sexy doesnt it


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

hmm...

" inflammation of the uvula, the small tongue-shaped piece of tissue that hangs from the top of the back part of the mouth "

Nopes doesn't sound fun to me.

I love google !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Myth said:


> hmm...
> 
> " inflammation of the uvula, the small tongue-shaped piece of tissue that hangs from the top of the back part of the mouth "
> 
> ...


Its proper disgusting ive never had anything like it, pretty much almost everytime i talk i start gipping, was trying to speak to nurse earlier in walk in centre ( suprise suprise they didnt know what it was i did a internet search and found it myself ) anyway everytime i tried speaking to her i was gipping.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Its proper disgusting ive never had anything like it, pretty much almost everytime i talk i start gipping, was trying to speak to nurse earlier in walk in centre ( suprise suprise they didnt know what it was i did a internet search and found it myself ) anyway everytime i tried speaking to her i was gipping.


Have you sexed my babies yet?????????????????????????


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Have you sexed my babies yet?????????????????????????


Im just about to head off now.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Im just about to head off now.


YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY i neeeeed them to be girls...

Tell them to be girls!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY i neeeeed them to be girls...
> 
> Tell them to be girls!!


hope they are girls for ya


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> hope they are girls for ya


Thankies. I shall cry and stamp and pout if he says they are boys


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

You have spare cages, i'm sure you could cope if some of them were boys...... :wink5:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine is a girly :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

If those in the bottom pic are boys... I have 3 spare cambridges  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


>


I also want that black and white one... Bottom right :001_wub:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

One looking straight up is a boy.

The others were hard to tell as the lighting is bad int he shed at moment so will hae to sort them out tomorrow when i can see.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Aww 

How old are the babies now?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Aww
> 
> How old are the babies now?


vary from a 1 week ( which ill be keeping hold of until they are ready ) and older.


----------

